# Lets see if you know me...



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

If you get a low score, its okay.  I'm happy to tell whatever you need to know.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 21, 2005)

Ha, I only got the last one right.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 21, 2005)

I beat Michael..


First 3 questions I didnt understa.d that the test was about *you* 

I was like, wow.. ok so the quiz board guy made a quiz about himself


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

50...all that stalking is starting to pay off.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 21, 2005)

All too easy.


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 50...all that stalking is starting to pay off.


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> All too easy.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> All too easy.


 
 With a score of 550, you must be her gynecologist.


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

^ it is?


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

I only got 40%
At 21 I would think you graduated in 2002....trick question


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I only got 40%
> At 21 I would think you graduated in 2002....trick question


Ehhh I get that shit a lot. Some say I am older.    Senior year, students are scared shitless because they thought I was a teacher.


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2005)

I got 40 points.  I got three questions correct.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2005)

i got 1 wrong. poo.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i got 1 wrong. poo.


 You blew the question about "poo?"

 I thought everyone new the answer to that question...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2005)

not me


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2005)

Im a hell of a guesser. But I did know you liked wwe


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2005)

I only got a 40...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> I only got a 40...


 Don't worry, I'm sure she still respects you.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 22, 2005)

lol John H got 100?


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 22, 2005)

I got a 10...


----------



## Shae (Sep 22, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'm sure she still respects you.



Hey, I'm open for questioning. May be you will learn somthing new about me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 23, 2005)

I got a -200?
Oh well.


----------

